

PHP 5.5.0 Alpha is now available - justindocanto
http://downloads.php.net/dsp/

======
ricardo_ramirez
This is a good article for the differences:
[http://nikic.github.com/2012/07/10/What-PHP-5-5-might-
look-l...](http://nikic.github.com/2012/07/10/What-PHP-5-5-might-look-
like.html)

* New finally keyword * Support For list In foreach Construct * Password Hashing API * Generators * Scalar typehinting * Getters and Setters

